# Italy for Christmas & New Years..what to wear?



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Off to Rome for New Years and Florence for Christmas.
Fortunate to be eating at the Four Season's in Florence for Christmas and the Hassler in Rome for New Years.
Is black tie required, preferred, scorned...?

Thank you in advance....


----------



## cchen (Feb 15, 2006)

I ate at a 1* Michelin restaurant in Italy during Christmas two years ago. Most people were very poorly dressed. I had jeans and a blazer. 

For NYE, I'd go with black tie to class it up.


----------

